

Pointers 101 - rajkumar_p
http://blog.diskodev.com/pointers-101-part-1
An introduction to pointers
======
chromejs10
I always found pointers to be hard to understand. This article is a nice and
simple breakdown of how to use pointers.

Anyone remember Binky? :D

<http://cslibrary.stanford.edu/104/>

